# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  βοηθεια για ηλεκτρικη πετσετοκρεμαστρα μπανιου

## granazias

Καλησπερα σε ολους.θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια σας παρακαλω.
θελω να βαλω μια ηλεκτρικη πετσετοκρεμαστρα στο μπανιο μου την οποια ομως δε θα αγορασω ετοιμη διοτι κοστιζει πολυ ακριβα.εχω ψαχτει αρκετα στο ιντερνετ και κατεληξα στην ιδεα να αγορασω μια απλη πετσετοκρεμαστρα,ξεχωριστα την αντισταση με το θερμοστατη,αλλα εκει που θελω βοηθεια ειναι με τι υγρο θελει γεμισμα.εχω διαβασει διαφορα οπως μιγμα νερου με γλυκολη σε ποσοστο 85-15% αντιστοιχα,αλλου ελεγαν οτι θελει απλο νερο βρυσης,κι αλλου απιονισμενο νερο.ποια η συμβουλη σας?αν οντως θελει γλυκολη που τι βρισκω?
Ευχαριστω πολυ,θα περιμενω σχολια.

----------


## nyannaco

Η διαστολή του νερού κατά τη θέρμανση πού θα πάει; Κανονικά χρειάζεται και δοχείο διαστολής για να μην κάνει μπαμ, και βέβαια έτσι πάει μακριά το πράγμα. Θα μπορούσες βέβαια και να μην την γεμίσεις τελείως, αλλά μόνο κατά 80% π.χ., χάνοντας λίγο απόδοση.
Επίσης θα βάλεις και μια βαλβίδα ασφαλείας, ώστε αν τυχόν κολλήσει ο θερμοστάτης και δεν κόψει, να ανοίξει η βαλβίδα για να εκτονωθέι η πίεση ώφστε να μην σκάσει το σώμα.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, απόλυτα ασφαλές δεν θα είναι, αλλά στην τελική και πολύ κακό για το τίποτα ίσως;
Αν παρόλα αυτά επιμένεις να το κάνεις, απαραίτητα τήρηση των κανόνων ασφαλείας (διατομή καλωδίου, καταλληλότητα καλωδίου για υγρό περιβάλλον και υψηλή θερμοκρασία, στεγανές συνδέσεις, απαραίτητα γείωση, και βέβαια ύπαρξη και καλή λειτουργία ρελέ διαφυγής στον πίνακα). Αν κάτι από αυτά δεν μπορεί να εξαφαλιστεί, ή αν για κάτι δεν είσαι σίγουρος, καλύτερα μην το κάνεις.
Οσο για το γέμισμα, σκέτο νερό, τί να την κάνεις τη γλυκόλη, πέφτει στο μπάνιο σου η θερμοκρασία κάτω από το μηδέν;

----------


## granazias

Νικο σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια σου.οσον αφορα το ηλεκτρολογικο κομματι της υποθεσης,δεν τιθεται θεμα γνωσεων λογω επαγγελματος,καθοτι ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος.τωρα οσον αφορα τη βαλβιδα εκτονωσης,ειχα σκοπο ετσι κι αλλιως να βαλω στο πανω μερος της θερμαστρας και φυσικα να μην την γεμισω εντελως.
ξερω οτι το νερο οταν θερμανθει διογκωνεται,οποτε υπολογιζα να αφησω ενα μικρο κενο χωρις νερο.απλα οπου κι αν εχω διαβασει ολοι αναφερουν οτι θελει γυρω στο 95% γεμισμα,κανενας ομως δεν αναφερει αλλα ουτε κι εχω δει σε καποια εικονα ηλεκτρικης πετσετοκρεμαστρας βαλβιδα ασφαλειας.
anyway θα το τσεκαρω ξανα για τη βαλβιδα.
τωρα για τη γλυκολη ειχα διαβασει καπου οτι βοηθα στην καλυτερη αποδοση επειδη οταν υπαρχει μαζι με το νερο,αυτο ζεσταινεται γρηγοροτερα  κι επισης οτι προστατευει απο τη διαβρωση την θερμαστρα.
σκεφτηκα κι εγω οτι αν βαλω σκετο απιονισμενο νερο ισως να ειναι αρκετο.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Καλησπερα σε ολους.θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια σας παρακαλω.
> θελω να βαλω μια ηλεκτρικη πετσετοκρεμαστρα στο μπανιο μου την οποια ομως δε θα αγορασω ετοιμη διοτι κοστιζει πολυ ακριβα.εχω ψαχτει αρκετα στο ιντερνετ και κατεληξα στην ιδεα να αγορασω μια απλη πετσετοκρεμαστρα,ξεχωριστα την αντισταση με το θερμοστατη,αλλα εκει που θελω βοηθεια ειναι με τι υγρο θελει γεμισμα.εχω διαβασει διαφορα οπως μιγμα νερου με γλυκολη σε ποσοστο 85-15% αντιστοιχα,αλλου ελεγαν οτι θελει απλο νερο βρυσης,κι αλλου απιονισμενο νερο.ποια η συμβουλη σας?αν οντως θελει γλυκολη που τι βρισκω?
> Ευχαριστω πολυ,θα περιμενω σχολια.


Προσεξε ποσες θερμιδες θα ειναι.Καλυτερα να ειναι λιγο περισσοτερρες απο το υπαρχον διοτι δεν αποδιδουν το ιδιο.
Μεσα θα βαλεις αντιψυκτικο(γλυκολη ή οπως θες να το πεις) για τον λογο της διαβρωσης και μονο..καλυτερα το ετοιμο να παρεις οχι αυτο που διαλυεις με νερο.
Εγω εξαεριστικα δεν εβαλα την ζεστανα και την ταπωσα μετα,την εχω 1 μηνα τωρα και ειναι αριστη.Υποψη ομως την δουλευω με αντισταση με ptc ,δουλευει περιπου στους 60 βαθμους,δεν ξερω τι θα χρησιμοποιησεις εσυ.Αργει πολυ να ζεστανει ,ισως και πανω απο 1/2 ωρο για αυτο σου προτεινα να παρεις λιγο μεγαλυτερο σωμα.
Εμενα αν θυμαμαι καλα μου κοστισαν σωμα και αντισταση 84€. 800χ600 διασταση 500 θερμιδες(μην σε παρω και στον λαιμο μου) και 300w αντισταση.

----------


## granazias

Δηλαδη Βασιλη δεν εβαλες καθολου νερο?μονο αντιψυκτικο?εγω θα αγορασω 1200χ500 και υπολογιζω η αντισταση να εχει και θερμοστατη και να ειναι 500 η 600 βαττ.πιστευω πως ειναι καλα τοσο.καπου ειχα βρει ετοιμη στις ιδιες διαστασεις με αντισταση 300 βαττ.πολυ αμφιβαλω αν θα ζεσταινει καλα.
οσον αφορα τις τιμες νομιζω οτι αξιζει τον κοπο να την φτιαξω μονος μου,γιατι οι τιμες για ετοιμες ειναι λιγο απαγορευτικες.εχω δει απο 170 εως και 530 ευρω με διαφορων ισχυων αντιστασεις.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Δηλαδη Βασιλη δεν εβαλες καθολου νερο?μονο αντιψυκτικο?εγω θα αγορασω 1200χ500 και υπολογιζω η αντισταση να εχει και θερμοστατη και να ειναι 500 η 600 βαττ.πιστευω πως ειναι καλα τοσο.καπου ειχα βρει ετοιμη στις ιδιες διαστασεις με αντισταση 300 βαττ.πολυ αμφιβαλω αν θα ζεσταινει καλα.
> οσον αφορα τις τιμες νομιζω οτι αξιζει τον κοπο να την φτιαξω μονος μου,γιατι οι τιμες για ετοιμες ειναι λιγο απαγορευτικες.εχω δει απο 170 εως και 530 ευρω με διαφορων ισχυων αντιστασεις.


Μιχαλη κοιτα στις διαστασεις αυτες ποσες θερμιδες το δινει το σωμα και αναλογως βαλε την αντισταση.Επισης τον θερμοστατη που θα τον βαλεις?μακρια απο την αντισταση?Θα εχεις το εξης προβλημα,μεχρι να κοψει ο θερμοστατης θα φτανει κοντα στην αντισταση 100 βαθμους.
νερο δεν εβαλα καθολου.

----------


## nyannaco

> οσον αφορα το ηλεκτρολογικο κομματι της υποθεσης,δεν τιθεται θεμα γνωσεων λογω επαγγελματος,καθοτι ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος.


Δεν το ήξερα, αλλά δεν πειράζει, καλύτερα που τα έγραψα γιατί διαβάζουν κι άλλοι.



> τωρα οσον αφορα τη βαλβιδα εκτονωσης,ειχα σκοπο ετσι κι αλλιως να βαλω στο πανω μερος της θερμαστρας και φυσικα να μην την γεμισω εντελως.
> ξερω οτι το νερο οταν θερμανθει διογκωνεται,οποτε υπολογιζα να αφησω ενα μικρο κενο χωρις νερο.απλα οπου κι αν εχω διαβασει ολοι αναφερουν οτι θελει γυρω στο 95% γεμισμα,κανενας ομως δεν αναφερει αλλα ουτε κι εχω δει σε καποια εικονα ηλεκτρικης πετσετοκρεμαστρας βαλβιδα ασφαλειας.


Κατ'αρχήν ίσως οι ηλεκτρικές του εμπορίου δεν έχουν νερό, αλλά απλά αντίσταση κατανεμημένη σε όλο το σώμα, οπότε και δεν την χρειάζονται τη ΒΑ. Οταν όμως έχεις νερό μέσα, όσο ο θερμοστάτης λειτουργεί σωστά και κόβει όλα ΟΚ, αλλά αν ο θερμοστάτης κολλήσει και δεν σβήσει η αντίσταση, η πίεση θα πάρει την ανηφόρα μέχρι να ξεπεράσει την αντοχή του πιο αδύναμου σημείου και να γίνει το μπαμ.



> τωρα για τη γλυκολη ειχα διαβασει καπου οτι βοηθα στην καλυτερη αποδοση επειδη οταν υπαρχει μαζι με το νερο,αυτο ζεσταινεται γρηγοροτερα


Δεν ισχύει. Ο,τι προσθέτεις στο νερό, ρίχνει την απόδοση.



> ... κι επισης οτι προστατευει απο τη διαβρωση την θερμαστρα. σκεφτηκα κι εγω οτι αν βαλω σκετο απιονισμενο νερο ισως να ειναι αρκετο.


Ναι, ΟΚ, προστατεύει... στις εγκαταστάσεις καλοριφέρ με σκέτο νερό, που μάλιστα ανανεώνεται σταδιακά (άρα μπαίνει φρέσκο οξυγόνο στο κύκλωμα), μπορεί να τρυπήσει ένα σώμα από διάβρωση μετά από πολλά χρόνια. Σε ένα μεμονωμένο σώμα που δεν ανανεώνεται το νερό, δεν είναι αναμενόμενο να συμβεί για μερικές δεκαετίες. ΟΚ το απιονισμένο, οτιδήποτε παραπάνω το θεωρώ υπερβολή.

----------


## granazias

> Μιχαλη κοιτα στις διαστασεις αυτες ποσες θερμιδες το δινει το σωμα και αναλογως βαλε την αντισταση.Επισης τον θερμοστατη που θα τον βαλεις?μακρια απο την αντισταση?Θα εχεις το εξης προβλημα,μεχρι να κοψει ο θερμοστατης θα φτανει κοντα στην αντισταση 100 βαθμους.
> νερο δεν εβαλα καθολου.



Οχι Billy υπαρχει αντισταση με ενσωματωμενο θερμοστατη πανω της.
παραθετω καποια λινκ για να τα δεις.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300W-watt-...item4abe550567

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300W-watt-...item2c660ca84a

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300W-Watt-...item35c27f5eaa

Πως σου φαινονται?
Επισης μου ειπες οτι εσυ εβαλες την απλη αντισταση με ptc,ειναι κι αυτες θερμοστατικες νομιζω ετσι?
στην περιπτωση που κι αυτη κολλησει ομως,τι γινεται με την πιεση του νερου?δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος?

----------


## granazias

> Δεν το ήξερα, αλλά δεν πειράζει, καλύτερα που τα έγραψα γιατί διαβάζουν κι άλλοι.
> Κατ'αρχήν ίσως οι ηλεκτρικές του εμπορίου δεν έχουν νερό, αλλά απλά αντίσταση κατανεμημένη σε όλο το σώμα, οπότε και δεν την χρειάζονται τη ΒΑ. Οταν όμως έχεις νερό μέσα, όσο ο θερμοστάτης λειτουργεί σωστά και κόβει όλα ΟΚ, αλλά αν ο θερμοστάτης κολλήσει και δεν σβήσει η αντίσταση, η πίεση θα πάρει την ανηφόρα μέχρι να ξεπεράσει την αντοχή του πιο αδύναμου σημείου και να γίνει το μπαμ.
> Δεν ισχύει. Ο,τι προσθέτεις στο νερό, ρίχνει την απόδοση.
> Ναι, ΟΚ, προστατεύει... στις εγκαταστάσεις καλοριφέρ με σκέτο νερό, που μάλιστα ανανεώνεται σταδιακά (άρα μπαίνει φρέσκο οξυγόνο στο κύκλωμα), μπορεί να τρυπήσει ένα σώμα από διάβρωση μετά από πολλά χρόνια. Σε ένα μεμονωμένο σώμα που δεν ανανεώνεται το νερό, δεν είναι αναμενόμενο να συμβεί για μερικές δεκαετίες. ΟΚ το απιονισμένο, οτιδήποτε παραπάνω το θεωρώ υπερβολή.



Να σου πω την αληθεια Νικο για τις ετοιμες του εμποριου δεν το ρωτησα αν εχουν υγρο μεσα η αντισταση σε ολο το σωμα.ισως να εχεις δικιο,εξ ου και οι υψηλες τιμες τους.θα το ψαξω κι αυτο.
ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------

